# Bluetooth help



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone with the connectivity package use a HTC Desire HD?? Everything works great with the phone and the pairing EXCEPT I can NOT dial by name...it won't recognize any names at all. 

I did some reading on another site and mentioned something a voice pass through...but I have no idea how to check if that is supported or not or if there is a work around.

Anybody have any experience or advice?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

The only advice I have is to push the "Call" button on the steering, then say "Bluetooth", then "Voice", then say "call ____".

That's what I have to do with my iPhone, anyway...


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

bojangles said:


> The only advice I have is to push the "Call" button on the steering, then say "Bluetooth", then "Voice", then say "call ____".
> 
> That's what I have to do with my iPhone, anyway...


Actually, say "Hands Free", then "Bluetooth", then "Voice".


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> Actually, say "Hands Free", then "Bluetooth", then "Voice".


Hmm...never had to do that. To each his own I guess!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Well, regardless of how you say it...the car does not recognize the voice activated names in my phone book and I can't even add voice tags either.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Dwnshft*

I haven't tried that with my HTC Desire and the Bluetooth in the Cruze yet but the HTC won't do voice commands with any other of my Bluetooth units either.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

bojangles said:


> Hmm...never had to do that. To each his own I guess!



I have the navigation option, so that extra step may not be required without navigation.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Still looking for someone who has seen this same issue or knows a work around. My phone hasnt had any issues performing a voice dial over Bluetooth before...so I don't know what it could be?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, I took my car in to the dealer and asked them this same question. They said "leave your car with us for the day, we'll get our mobile electronics guys to have a look. It COULD be a hardware issue"...so I'll let you guys know later today what comes of it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I would just program in the numbers you use the most:
1. Press 'Call'.
2. After the Cruze says 'Ready', you say 'Store'.
3. The Cruze will direct you from there to say the phone number you wish to store three digits at a time. (the last four can be together)
4. Once the phone number is entered, the Cruze will ask you to establish a voicetag for the contact. Whether this contact is in your phone or not, it will work when dialed from the 'Call' button.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Yes. I COULD do that...but isn't SUPPOSE to have access to the phone book and add voice tags without having to manually enter each one?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I haven't found a way. And it doesn't say anything otherwise in any of the manuals I looked at...


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Same deal with my HTC Incredible... I'll be watching this one...

Mike


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Same thing with our 2 phones. Can't remember what she has, but I have an older LG Rythm? Basically, US Cellulars answer to Verizon's Chocolate.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the same problem with my Incredible at first. The issue is you have to say how the name is stored in the phone in your contacts. Most phones and contacts in email programs store them last name first. So what I had to do is say last name then first name and it worked great. 

However I now have the incredible 2 and there is a issue with the phone book on the incredible 2 so it doesn't load it into the car when the bluetooth is connected. So I only see the number when someone calls me or I call them. However now I can say first name then last name. 

Also if you phonebook does connect correctly you can also hit the phone button below the radio display i think 2 times and then you can get into the phone book and scroll down the list.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Ok....so I got the car back from the dealer the day before last (sorry, to busy to post right away) and they SAID everything was fine and that all I needed to do after you push the talk button on the steering wheel, say call (it prompts you for a connected device then confirms) and then you need to say "voice" for it to access your phones phonebook by voice. 

I'm pretty sure there was nothing in the manual about this and that I would have tried this...so I don't know if this was a silent recall thing or what...but, anyone else can try this and let me know. 

Glad it works now though.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Well did it work? I was told it's supposed to download your address book automatically when you sync your phone to the Blue Tooth. My Samsung is listed as one that is compatible but i'd have to enter my numbers manually.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Yes. It worked. The cruze does download your phonebook...but It wasn't allowing me to dial by saying the name.


----------



## philipd (Jul 9, 2011)

I found that after I was paired I could use the internal voice recognition of the car to set up a voice/name calling routine. Off the top of my head I have forgotten the command but I think it is something like "voice recognition" that you say after you hit the phone button. It then lets you associate the phone number with the spoken name. It works with my samsung intercept. I can say call "mom" and a nice voice comes cack saying "calling then you hear my voice saying mom ant then it dials the number. i think it will work for you. My internal android phone book did not sync. 

Doug


----------



## philipd (Jul 9, 2011)

For follow up the command is Handsfree and It will let you set up names to call.

Doug


----------

